# Paph. druryi



## eggshells (Sep 14, 2016)

Paph. druryi by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. druryi by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 14, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## fibre (Sep 14, 2016)

cute!


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 14, 2016)

Is the flower as small as it seems? Never bloomed one myself.....


----------



## Hamlet (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice. I see my seedlings have a long way to go to blooming size...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2016)

Bjorn said:


> Is the flower as small as it seems? Never bloomed one myself.....



Probably not, they bloom on Giant size plants. That's why the hybrids like Druid Spring give you a little more bang for the plant buck!


----------



## Secundino (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah, _druryi_!


----------



## Justin (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice...is it really extinct in the wild?


----------



## Markhamite (Sep 14, 2016)

Very nice flower! How do you get yours to bloom? I have a 4 growth plant that just sits there.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 14, 2016)

I like that!


----------



## troy (Sep 14, 2016)

Very nice!!


----------



## JAB (Sep 14, 2016)

One of the best!


----------



## eggshells (Sep 14, 2016)

Bjorn said:


> Is the flower as small as it seems? Never bloomed one myself.....



They vary quite a bit. Sometimes they're small and sometimes they are big.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 14, 2016)

Markhamite said:


> Very nice flower! How do you get yours to bloom? I have a 4 growth plant that just sits there.



I think its is dependent of the clone. This one has always been a reliable bloomer. This came from John M and bloomed for him reliably as well. Some of my clones are recalcitrant bloomer as well.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 14, 2016)

Justin said:


> Nice...is it really extinct in the wild?



I am not sure. There could still be some undiscovered population. 

Arkive.org has a video of it in-situ

http://www.arkive.org/ladys-slipper-orchid/paphiopedilum-druryi/video-01.html


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 14, 2016)

I am showing your excellent flower photo to my druryi which just sits there with 6 plus healthy growths and never blooms! I am going to try a some colder temps this Fall and see if that triggers a spike.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 14, 2016)

That's an excellent one.


----------



## emydura (Sep 14, 2016)

Lovely. Nice looking plant too.

The flower on mine is pretty small.


----------



## abax (Sep 14, 2016)

Best color I've seen on this particular Paph. I like it much
better than Druid Spring. Size doesn't make the flower.


----------



## gego (Sep 15, 2016)

Very nice!!!!!! Congrats..


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2016)

abax said:


> Size doesn't make the flower.



Size doesn't matter!? :evil:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 15, 2016)

Up the light, I would say.

druyi and exul are the sun lovers, but exul is more tropical, and druyi enjoys cooler weather.


----------



## Wendy (Sep 18, 2016)

So nice....I really want one of these again.


----------

